# Look Pedal Question



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a simple, probably dumb question about Look Road Pedals.

Is there only one style of cleat for all the current Look Road Pedals?

For example, if i have Look Keo Classics on one bike, Can i run Keo2Max Pedals or Keo Blades, or any other Look Road Pedal on another bike while still having only 1 pair of shoes/cleats???


Thanks for any help,
Jon


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes you can, they are all the same cleats. Most of my bikes I am running keo blades and some are running keo carbon 1 and I use all the same cleats on my shoes.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Tyvm!*

I am trying Look products for the first time on my Orbea, so thanks for the 411. I like being edu-ma-cated when I go into the LBS.

I hope I like them better than the 105s and Dura Ace I had on my Madone. Supposed to have more float, the Looks (?) The BF uses them, but he doesn't have blown out knees lol


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

i'll throw in the other obvious thing... the cleats are available in no float, 4.5° (which iirc, comes with the pedals) and 9° float, which is dictated by the color of plastic.

9° is red
4.5° is gray
0° is black


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thanks *

*appreciate it! we have a huge bike show coming to town, and I will be better prepared now*


----------

